# U-Boat in NZ Waters



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

When U862 slipped undetected into NZ waters on January 9 1945 World War Two came to a hair's breadth of our home front.
The thread title is that of a book written by historian Gerald Stone which charts the German submarine's course as it heads down the North Island east coast , briefly entering Gisborne harbour, monitoring pedestrians on city of Napier's Marine Parade and firing a torpedo at a small coastal trader.
Commander Heinrich Timm and his crew were poised to attack shipping in Wellington Harbour when they were ordered back to base.
It is said to be an absorbing account that includes interviews with crew members and an officers log.
This book no doubt confirms past stories about this ship including that of the sub surfacing off Napier's Marine Parade under cover of darkness to allow crew members to draw fresh air on deck and listen to an outdoor concert performing in the Napier sound shell.
I wait to see if the book confirms or denies the long held local rumour that some crew went ashore at night to milk a few cows for fresh milk.

Bob


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bob, fond memories of Napier in 1954. While on the beach, waiting for a pierhead jump, I teamed up with a couple of locals in the Clarendon pub, where we existed by earning a few quid on the dart board playing the Pommy sailors and getting free drinks for bringing them in.
The pub talk was often about the sub and some hilarious tales were told to the unsuspecting sailors about the submariners' supposed shore-time high jinks. Of course, most stories were invented, but it seemed there was an element of truth in the milking story.
One-arm Cliff who was a former pilot, lost his arm when he crashed in France - if you could believe him - but his favourite story was that one dark night he caught the first officer of the sub, about have his way with the local vicar's wife, who he suspected was enjoying herself immensely. Cliff belted the crap out of him with one hand and he lost the bloke in the darkness. However, he was well rewarded by the lady that night and he often used to meet her when the vicar was conducting a service. He was such a good story-teller that half the bar would hang on his every word - the other half knew him!
He naturally omitted to say that he'd spent most of the war in a German POW camp! They were great times!

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably they surfaced off Napier to let the ringbolts go ashore, Bob - it's a long way from NZ to La Rochelle.

John T


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Bob , Taff, TDP, fascinating story mates but ,logistically, how do you get a U boat into NZ waters from der fadderland?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The fate of U862


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

jg grant said:


> Bob , Taff, TDP, fascinating story mates but ,logistically, how do you get a U boat into NZ waters from der fadderland?


 More importantly how do you get a sub into Gisborne harbour in 1945 ? (Smoke)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

jg grant said:


> Bob , Taff, TDP, fascinating story mates but ,logistically, how do you get a U boat into NZ waters from der fadderland?


I looked it up, JG. There were a few U Boats operating from Penang while it was under Japanese control. 

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Kaiser Bill said:


> More importantly how do you get a sub into Gisborne harbour in 1945 ? (Smoke)


A mere bagatelle, Bill. You wait until after 10 PM when everyone is locked in the pub with the lights out.

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> A mere bagatelle, Bill. You wait until after 10 PM when everyone is locked in the pub with the lights out.
> 
> John T


Actually it was still 6 o'clock closing then so the waterfront pubs were empty and everyone home in bed increasing the population. 
We will get the details from the book soon.

Bob


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

#8 Hi TDP. You made me think of Ma Gleesons, Hobson street.


----------

